# التصميم الميكانيكى 2



## tag elden (7 ديسمبر 2010)

ياجماعة دة
ch /5
tossional and bending stresses in machine parts
وانتظرونى فى باقى المرجع
هذا الكتاب يحتوى على شرح مبسط يسهل التعامل معة 
من افضل كتب التصميم
ولا ارجو إلا الدعاء 
اخر سنة عقبال اللى معى وربنا يسهل للى لسة


----------



## frindly heart (7 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ياتاج الدين

وان شاء الله ربنا يوفقك السنة دي وتخلص على خير


انت مشروعك ايه السنة دي ؟


----------



## tag elden (7 ديسمبر 2010)

إن شاء اللة 
بنعمل ماكينة تشكيل صاج هيدروليك و وفيها وحدة تحكم اتوماتيكى حاجة مصغرة هنشتغل على الواح الالومنيوم 
وهنقيس metal flow عن طريق الwire less , وربنا يسهل 
احنا لسة مبدئناش تنفيذ 
لو موجود عندك حاجة تخص الموضوع ارفعها


----------



## أحمد دعبس (13 مارس 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك

*​


----------



## أبن الوطن (24 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خيرا


----------



## $eng.nesma$ (24 أبريل 2011)

شكرا وربنا يوفقك


----------



## korzaty (24 أبريل 2011)

ارفع الاجزاء كلها مع بعضا لو سمحت


----------



## Hima El-Gendy (14 يوليو 2013)

:12:


----------

